# Vulture



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

My Indian Ringneck has been going through a particularly terrible molt. 
The poor bird is so annoyed and is irritated all the time.

Even though hes having a tough time , I'm quite excited as he'll finally get his adult colours and do justice to the 'Ring' in Ringneck 

I found this picture hilarious . He looks more like a vulture that a parrot. :laughing:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my, he looks like a...furry _Godzilla_...but very beautiful!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Even while moulting, your Indian Ringneck is gorgeous, he seems to be quite the sweet boy too! 
I guess you caught him in the middle of some foot preening!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

He is a real beauty! And clearly is not camera shy either


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

Jedikeet said:


> Oh my, he looks like a...furry _Godzilla_...but very beautiful!


Oh trust me , he has plenty of Godzilla moments 



aluz said:


> Even while moulting, your Indian Ringneck is gorgeous, he seems to be quite the sweet boy too!
> I guess you caught him in the middle of some foot preening!


He wasn't preening his foot. He has these moments when he preens his head with his foot while talking to himself . 
He gets very conscious if interrupted. 



Niamhf said:


> He is a real beauty! And clearly is not camera shy either


Hes usually trying to eat the camera


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Very cute


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*He looks as though he's saying, "You better get that camera out of my face before I jump on it!". Haha, hilarious! Your IR is gorgeous, too, btw.*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

SO CUTE!! I love IRs, just adorable


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your parrot is beautiful! What is his name?*


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Your parrot is beautiful! What is his name?*


Hes called Tota (which means Parrot in Hindi ) by family but he only responds to food bribes haha .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, he is beautiful! I love Indian Ringnecks and he certainly lives up to my expectations 

I'm sure after his moult he'll be even more resplendent


----------

